# Removing Hymer B584 Captains chair



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Can I pick your brains please?
I have a 2005 B584 and an old Great Dane (Baron).
As he is getting older he is not so keen on sleeping in the awning and we are trying to work out a way of giving him more room in the van.
we have two choices:
1. Temporarily remove the rear captains chair.
2. Turn the fixed extending table into a fold down version.
I would imagine that taking out the chair would be by far the easiest but I can't work out which nuts to undo and I'm not sure what lies beneath the shroud under the chair, ie would the floor be flat or are there brackets that can't be removed?
Anyway if anyone could help with a few tips (and better still photos) they would be much appreciated.
Best Regards 
Mel.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If the seat belt is built into the seat it may have electrical connections for the seat-belt pre-tensioner, best not to mess with those. Anyway if it's a swivel chair there is a fair bit of work in removing and replacing it.

A seat is pretty heavy and cumbersome, where would you store it if you did remove it? It's a reasonable bet that you will damage the van trying to move it around.

I would consider the table option first, Alan.


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks Alan,
If we did take it out we would store it at home, it would be a temporary measure and we would replace it when Baron is no longer with us.
Mel.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Have a look at this post which may help your decision - http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-228348.html#228348

Mike


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

There should be 2 bolts at the front at the end of the runners remove these then slide the seat forward and there are 2 bolts in the rear runners i think there will be a base below this
the seat is very heavy

joe


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Curlyboy did a conversion of his B584, might be worth a pm to him for advice, heres a thread with piccies about it that might help....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-60032-hymer.html+bar

...and you might be able to pick out some info from this thread as well...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-25536-hymer.html+conversion

Pete


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Baron1 said:


> Thanks Alan,
> If we did take it out we would store it at home, it would be a temporary measure and we would replace it when Baron is no longer with us.
> Mel.


Ah, I see Mel. I thought you were going to remove it each night. Removing it semi permanently may be an option but if it has an integral pre-tensioned seat belt that may cause a problem. The only way to be sure is to give it a try, Alan.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi

I know we are not a Hymer but Niesmann and Bischoff are the same stable and our Flair is 2006.

Our seat is an ISRI like they fit in Mercs and the seat belt is all integral to the seat and no wires. The removal bolts are in the runners on ours and there are two at the front and four at the back, two of the back ones are a real fiddle and I needed to cut down an allen key to get in. Once you get the seat off and yes it is heavy you can unbolt the subframe from the floor and you should have a flat area with just a couple of holes.

Hopefully this helps.

Martin


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

But take a good look first because the seats in our Frankia were also ISRI and did have pre-tensioners and attendant wiring, Alan.


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks Alan & Martin,
I've had a look at the van today and it is an ISRI seat. I don't think there is any pre tensioning (fingers crossed) 
As the seat is in the rear maybe they aren't fitted????
Anyway I will have a look at removing the seat at the weekend so watch this space!!
Mel


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Well, over the weekend I met a cabinet maker who said he could chop my table in 1/3-2/3 and put a stainless hinge in.
I took the table out yesterday (about an hours work, quite easy) and dropped it into his workshop this morning.
As soon as I get it back I will post photos.
If anyone out there has had this mod how do you secure the table in the up and down positions? I have various ideas but always open to suggestions.
Many Thanks
Mel.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Mel,

Glad to hear Baron is still with you and off on a trip in the motorhome

sandra


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi Sandra,
Nice to hear from you, yes Baron's doing really well all things considered, as you have gathered we are modifying the Hymer for him!! Spoilt or what?
Hope Shadow is well?
Mel.


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

OMG !!


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Hi, we had our table modified by Peter Habliton and the socket that is normally screwed to the floor is now not screwed to the floor but to the leg it's self and the socket is still screwed under table. To use just lift table and slide the leg in at an angle into top socket. To hold the table when down its just got a plastic catch. We are very pleased with the space that we have gained.


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks nickkdx,
I don't suppose you've got any photos of the catch??
Mel.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Lots of possibilities here: http://www.bkservicesonline.co.uk/s...ge=product_info&cPath=60_61&products_id=11660

I was considering doing the same thing only in reverse to make our table bigger, Alan.


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Alan,
That's a great site, once I get the table back I am going to have to work out a way of being able to use the extension piece. It will probably mean storing it in the wardrobe when not in use and then fitting it to the existing table when more space is needed, this site looks just the job for fittings, thanks very much.
Mel.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

This is the catch used on our table, from 'leisureshop direct'


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

I will try and get photo of my extension set-up and yes extra leaf is stored in the wardrobe.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

I have added photo's to my album showing my table mod, with photo's of leg, table extension support and the down position catch. Hopefully they would be of use to you


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks nickkdx,
How do I access them?
Mel.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

I think you click on Resource on the head bar and then click Motohome photo's and then search my photo's (Nickkdx).
Sorry I couldn't work out how to put them in the post !
Hope this helps
Nick


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks Nick,
That's really helpful, are the extending rails part of the original table set up or did Peter Hambilton provide them?
Rgds Mel.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

I think they are something Peter Hambilton has made because the original had a spring type device to hold the extension if my memory is right.


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

As promised, pictures of finished table.
Really pleased with the workmanship of the guy that did the nerveracking cut and installed the hinge! He also matched the edging really well with matching Ash hardwood inserts.

Mel.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Looks good, surprising the space it gives. Did you use the leg as mines used and did you get a catch ok.
Nick


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Here are the pics of how I now fit the leg to the table.
As Baron (our Great Dane) will be sleeping in the extra space provided by this mod I can't leave the bottom socket for the leg attached to the floor as he (like the princess and the pea) would find it uncomfortable and wouldn't be able to sleep, spoilt or what??
I solved this by attaching the bottom socket to the table leg, drilling a hole in the centre of the socket and sinking a small ball catch into the floor to locate it on.(Table 4)
On the underside of the table I have modified the existing socket by cutting out a piece of the perimeter so that the leg will slide in sideways once located on the floor.(Table 2)
None of this has been field tested yet so I will let you know if it all works out OK or if more mods are required. (off for a few days tomorrow).

Mel.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Looks good Mel

baron will be so pleased :lol: 

sandra


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The things we do for our dogs eh?
But on a serious note it has made a fantastic difference to the space in the 'van, I reckon we could have a mobile dinner dance in there now!! :lol: 

Mel.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

it was the thing we hated about our Hymer Mel

the Adria has a removable clip on table where Shadow sleeps

We have made it more user friendly by replacing it with a lighter clip on table much lighter to take off and on

The original is needed to make up the extra bed. But not by us  

Happy travels

sandra


----------

